# What's your favorite non-glass find?



## sandrajoan22 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think my favorite is this cash register. It's in awful condition but it was really cool to find. I was also really proud to have lugged it home... LOL. 

 I'm just curious to see what other people cool stuff people have found and treasure!


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 3, 2011)

cannon ball was great was on display in window of the Summit Hill Historical Society Museum


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 3, 2011)

cleaning it up...looking for the finished product pics on here cant find hem though


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2011)

I remember that post PD, very cool stuff...Jim


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
 I found this wringer from an old washing machine and had to have the embossed piece.  Here it is dis-assembled with the MARVEL embossing.

 Enjoy,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 3, 2011)

thx jim it is really quite something came out spectacular.  I recently started looking into getting and original brass Borman screw in brass timing fuse


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Jun 3, 2011)

I like finding license plates. My oldest so far is from 1957.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 3, 2011)

Family heirloom

 N. Ogren
 East Greenwich, RI
 (N is short for Nels my grandfather)

 If anybody finds a dairy bottle with that name...[]


----------



## katb (Jun 3, 2011)

I found a license plate from 1949, a toy dinosaur, 2 marbles, a ceramic doll (a whole one) and the head of one, 2 spoons, 1 fork, a soap dish and a coffee mug.   
 Not sure what my favorite is, probly the license plate.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 3, 2011)

archer


----------



## nailem63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Found an Auto Club of So-Cal  Losangles Route with arrow pointing way to L.A white porcelain with blue writing mint in creek bed during rain digging
 2 matchjng 1914 red white porcelian Cal that match and the 1914 registered tag that goes on that plate


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 3, 2011)

A brass tag from a local store ( no longer in business) called Drysdale's it ran over 100 years. I estimate mine from the 30's or 40's.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 5, 2011)

porc. signs are cool ,found others but lost the pics. there on an older post on here somewhere.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 5, 2011)

pic.#2


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 6, 2011)

My favorite was a cast iron candle holder found in a 1920's dump.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 6, 2011)

this was cool too.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 7, 2011)

thats nice!
 thx


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2011)

Dug this bicycle tag a ways back. It was handy and I still like it![]

 C of H 
 stands for County of Hawaii


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello these items are interesting.  I don't have a photo but I do have a carved stone tomahawk that I found in Peru.  It has an eagle head on the end of the handle and other carved details.  It is packed away - so when I get to it, I will take a picture and post it.  Next fall.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a small coffee pot from Paterson General Hospital that I would date to 1920 the latest, it is marked on the bottom Reed & Barton 932, 8oz. Coffee, Paterson General Hospital. The pic of the inside of the lid is as it was found many years ago and I think it's solid silver, just needs to be polished, it shows no signs of being plated.

 There are either ebony or onyx inserts in the handle for heat and I assume it was meant for individual rooms in the hospital, I also have a matching creamer. The hospital stopped being Paterson General in 1915-20, now I need to bring it to a jeweler I guess to find out if it's silver...Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2011)

My Firestone beach cruiser bike that I found in a junkpile in the woods[]...put it back in service...redid the mechanicals.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2011)

oops...here's the pic.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 14, 2011)

A 1912 DIME ON FATHERS DAY SOME YEARS AGO


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 25, 2011)

joe ,that bike is so cool ,what year is it? can you get a pic. in the sunlight?


----------



## kwalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Favorite would have to be this sign from Pittsburgh (then Pittsburg) About 3 feet across. The 'H' in Pittsburgh was removed for a time from 1890 to about 1911.

 ""The Standard" Scales / Pittsburg, PA, U.S.A."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> joe ,that bike is so cool ,what year is it? can you get a pic. in the sunlight?


 
 Sure Gordon... I don't think I pinpointed the year, but from looking at various pics online it could be late 40's? thru sometime in the 50's.... Brfore I swapped out the seized up pedal crank it had a "skip tooth" chain and sprocket...[] It's cool and rides real nice.


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2011)

That was a nice find Joe, vintage boys bikes are much harder to come across than the girls bikes are . Especially to be complete like yours looks to be . There is a book depicting vintage bikes and their prices . I think it dates each bike as well , don't know if your local library might have it on hand or not . If not , they may be able to get it for you upon request . Looks forties to me .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks L C... I have an aquaintance with a bicycle shop that I always mean to take it to and show him... But the library is a good idea.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 26, 2011)

outside of an 1877 carson city dime, I'd have to say the two pockets full of quarters within a 5' square...both found metal detecting at a turn of the century school.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats a sweet ride joe.


----------

